# facebook woes



## mildred 24 (Dec 13, 2016)

husband finds child sweetheart when they were 12. texting her now like a love sick puppy? says hes innocent


----------



## moth-into-flame (Oct 28, 2016)

mildred 24 said:


> husband finds child sweetheart when they were 12. texting her now like a love sick puppy? says hes innocent


More context please. This reads like a Tweet.


----------



## doureallycare2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Have you shared your feelings of insecurity with him? do you have reason to worry?


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Very serious and not innocent, our early loves in our lives remain emotionally powerful until we die.

Save all the communication and get in touch with the woman's SO.

Tamat


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Kick his a$$ out of the house. You don't need that crap.

He might even wake up if you do that, enough to come back to his senses. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

mildred 24 said:


> husband finds child sweetheart when they were 12. texting her now like a love sick puppy? says hes innocent


So what are you going to do about it?


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

mildred 24 said:


> husband finds child sweetheart when they were 12. texting her now like a love sick puppy? says hes innocent


Not innocent. 12? Is he reliving a fantasy from the mind of a 12 year old? How old is the love sick puppy?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

What is he texting? There is a big difference between "every night I fantasize about doing XYZ to your hot naked body", and "whatever happened to Jimmy, remember the guy who accidentally painted his ears purple with permanent ink...".


----------



## moth-into-flame (Oct 28, 2016)

uhtred said:


> What is he texting? There is a big difference between "every night I fantasize about doing XYZ to your hot naked body", and "whatever happened to Jimmy, remember the guy who accidentally painted his ears purple with permanent ink...".


Jimmy, that kook!


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

mildred 24 said:


> husband finds child sweetheart when they were 12. texting her now like a love sick puppy? says hes innocent


How long ago was this?


----------

